# Wasabi!



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2018)

Ive had an interest in growing odd plants for a long time. Ive been into sushi or sashimi for a good while, and a few years ago I saw a Japanese tv station which would do little documentaries about in country subjects of interest and they had one on a wasabi grower producing them on the side of a mountain stream! Id seen somewhere very basic info about where real wasabi would grow and how it was a very carefully protected secret. It was fascinating seeing it grow in the wild!

A few years ago I did a google search and found growers in British Columbia and nearby United States and how they were promoting to others how to grow it all around the world, and were willing to sell starter plugs. One grower was using a trickle floor or something like that and growing it in pots, and a few people were trying it at home. 

A few weeks ago I had the google bug again and this same producer is selling tubers for eating, and selling individual seedlings to whoever would like them. I bought some for myself and a few people, and they arrived yesterday!




The box! Mysteries await inside...



Interesting wrap









Three tubers in the combo pack plus three pots and an ice pack. Presently in the frig until I get some rich om to add to potting soil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 21, 2018)

Please keep us posted on how this experiment goes. I love the stuff but realize that most of what is sold in the US as wasabi in nothing but colored horseradish.
Good luck!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 21, 2018)

how interesting


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 22, 2018)

So no s/h?

How much light does it need?


----------



## Ray (Dec 22, 2018)

Contact info please.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2018)

They say their water grown tubers have the same flavor as their soil grown. The Japanese grower in the documentary grew it under a tree in a stream. On their culture paper they say full shade

Http://Www.Thewasabistore.com

‘Remember, lots of water, no direct sunlight, well-drained soil, lots of nutrients.’
(From the website)


----------



## dpiratetim (Dec 23, 2018)

Looking forward to reading about your wasabi hybrids in the future. You know it's just a matter of time...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2018)

If it’s like orchids there will be lots of dead plants before any hybrid comes around... :rollhappy:


----------



## Hien (Dec 24, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> They say their water grown tubers have the same flavor as their soil grown. The Japanese grower in the documentary grew it under a tree in a stream. On their culture paper they say full shade
> 
> Http://Www.Thewasabistore.com
> 
> ...



interesting, I always thought wasabi is just mustard with green color, didn't know that it is actually a separate thing.
Do you know for sure it will grow in New Jersey, and survive winter ? or is it an annual that you will have to replant every year ?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2018)

On their website they say it survives in their garden in the Pacific Northwest and is hardy to 27ish, but it will have some damage. Maybe if you heavily cover it or have a cold frame of some sort. It seems well suited to be grown indoors, happy range is 40-70 and not much light. Outdoors it would need heat protection as well
I think most wasabi is horseradish and dye, but I&rsquo;ve seen some that lists being a mix of wasabi and horseradish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2018)

Here is a link to a company in Iceland that is growing wasabi hydroponically, interesting article!

https://theculturetrip.com/europe/i...trys-engineers-are-growing-hydroponic-wasabi/



My two shoots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks good!

Here's another article that has a bit of cultural information:

https://nationalpost.com/news/canad...y-to-grow-japanese-quality-horseradish-abroad


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 26, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> Here is a link to a company in Iceland that is growing wasabi hydroponically, interesting article!
> 
> https://theculturetrip.com/europe/i...trys-engineers-are-growing-hydroponic-wasabi/
> 
> ...



So how are you going to keep the plants cool in summer? Grow indoors with your Disa?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2018)

TrueNorth said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Here's another article that has a bit of cultural information:
> https://nationalpost.com/news/canad...y-to-grow-japanese-quality-horseradish-abroad




Interesting article ty

Linus, yes for now Im making an ebb flood tub for both! 
C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naoki (Jan 5, 2019)

Interesting! I hope they will grow well. Some of the high-end fresh wasabi is quite amazing!


----------



## xiphius (Jan 6, 2019)

cnycharles said:


> They say their water grown tubers have the same flavor as their soil grown. The Japanese grower in the documentary grew it under a tree in a stream. On their culture paper they say full shade
> 
> Http://Www.Thewasabistore.com
> 
> ...



I used to grow real wasabi for a few years in Indiana. Contrary to popular belief, it is actually quite easy to grow. It's just hard to get it to have a really high quality flavor without ideal conditions. I was able to get fresh rhizomes from a Japanese market in Chicago (Mitsuwa) and sprout them in damp towels in the fridge.

You want to keep them very wet, cool, and in fairly deep shade.

I grew mine in a course mix of sand, perlite, peat, and gravel with a top coating of gravel. I had them in terracotta pots that sat in saucers of water to submerge the bottom inch or so of the pot. These were put outside in shade. Make sure to keep an eye on the water level and/or water them very frequently. Having them sit in a little water helps keep the pots cool though.

They grow quite quickly.

Also, remember that the leaves and flowers are also edible and delicious! I used to cut off a bunch of fresh wasabi leaves and throw them in my summer salads. The leaves aren't quite as pungent as the rhizome, but have a pleasant tang that really livens things up!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 8, 2019)

Good post! and thanks to Xiphius for the firsthand growing tips.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm potting mine up.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2019)

Cool! Thanks ziph 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiphius (Jan 13, 2019)

No prob guys. Looking good Charles. Good luck!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 23, 2019)

My Wasabi


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks good! Unfortunately all the plants I had or shared have died. I was out of town and things dried out too many times. Shane because I had a tub, reservoir, pump and timer purchased to set up auto watering and would have been no problem with that setup


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice, mine died. It was in the package too long, I think.


----------



## Elf (Dec 24, 2019)

I have wasabi, which I grow in a pot outdoors. I've kept it alive for three years now! I have it in the shadiest, coolest, most sheltered location possible and keep it wet year-round. The Oregon wasabi owners vend at some Pacific Northwest plant sales, they are very knowledgeable and helpful. I still haven't dared try it, but based on my descriptions, they told me mine should be ready to harvest! I guess I'll make it a 2020 goal


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 18, 2021)

Reviving this thread as i thought I’d share this show episode on wasabi in Japan:









WASABI - Trails to Oishii Tokyo | NHK WORLD-JAPAN On Demand


Our focus this time is wasabi, the fiery root that is a pillar of Japanese foods like sushi and sashimi. Visit a traditional wasabi field in Shizuoka Prefecture recognized as one of the world's Globally Important Agricultural Heritage Systems, try futuristic wasabi dishes, and find out why you...




www3.nhk.or.jp





(how are folks wasabi doing?)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2021)

Only the paste from the sushi store.


----------

